# check this out



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Sorry dude.... deleted for language content


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

that musta been one of the slow speed rollovers that broke someones leg.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yep. idiot stuck his leg out at the last second.. like his leg was gonna help them from rollin sideways


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Dummy.

Darwin was correct.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

> that musta been one of the slow speed rollovers that broke someones leg.


LOL now thats funny:haha:


That baby had some hang time.:saevilw:


----------

